# Rare??



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

A guy has these for sale. I told him to come here to find out what they are worth and to sell them. I know what the Tycos are worth its the Tjets I have no clue about


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

That's quite a collection. What is the story on some of the T-Jets? Did he paint them, or are they repros? The candy red, black, and salmon with white roof Chargers are in question. The black Torino with red stripes is another one. Then there is the white Ferrari with blue stripe.

I need the black Ferrari GTO.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I do not know the story of these, The guy posted them on a slot car selling page on facebook


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice collection!

In the photo it looks gold but it's a dark photo - Is that a chrome silver t-bird or is it more copper/gold color? If it's silver it may be worth a lot as that was a rare prize in the 1967 (?) aurora championship series races. If it's copper/gold then it's probably just a speedline body stuck on a t-jet chassis. On that you can tell if it has short screw posts from being speedline push car vs a standard t-jet has longer screw posts.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

He's got one of those ultra rare black chargers too (if it isn't a resin or repaint)!! Cool looking collection!


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Look at all those Tyco cabs, pickups and vans! Oh man I want them all so bad!! Except for the ones I already have....well I could still look after them too!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

And how about that rare Shadow in the box!!! RM


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> And how about that rare Shadow in the box!!! RM


 Yep theres quite a few nice pieces in there! Yeah, I spotted that rare shadow too RM!


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Some people have all the luck


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I sent him the link to HT and I sent him a link with this thread. I am hoping he joins and can enlighten us more. I see a few tyco's I am interested in when he decides to sell


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

more he posted


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## lotsofslots (Jan 29, 2014)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> I sent him the link to HT and I sent him a link with this thread. I am hoping he joins and can enlighten us more. I see a few tyco's I am interested in when he decides to sell


I am not computer friendly.. but I will try...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

lotsofslots said:


> I am not computer friendly.. but I will try...


You made it  This is the place to find out what you really have.

You have some expensive ones from the looks of it. Can you take more pics and post them??. You will have better luck uploading them to facebook and linking them like I did or msg me on FB and I can link them for you 

Kevin


----------



## lotsofslots (Jan 29, 2014)

patience is not my strong point neither is grammar....nor the knowledge of slots...probably sell on ebay which I never done b4... not sure any and all advice welcome and appreciated


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

OK I can tell you about the Tycos that are hard to find and by looking at your pic I see The red fire chief , Its worth some, The Pick up trucks!!! A few of those are worth some money 4x4 yellow stomper orange smith tire a few of the semis to


----------



## lotsofslots (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Grammer is not the top of my list either but no one cares here, we are here to enjoy the hobby. If you are not wanting to sell on ebay we have a sell forum on HT that works through some system( pansomething or nother LOL) someone will post the name. You will definitely get a fair price on here for them with how many knowledgeable people are on here


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Where did you score such a find??? Storage locker find??? If so you did GOOD


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

lotsofslots,

I would definitely be in the market for some of them. Each time I look at the photos I see something else.

Mattel Hot Pursuit candy red Porsche
T-Jet black Mustang convertible
T-Jet black Ferrari GTO

I would be happy to help you identify and evaluate. 

Mike Cook


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool stuff Lotsofslots. I would be interested in several of them when and if you want to sell…...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok He is not comfortable on the forum ( not good on a pc ) so he may be answering questions through me. Talking to him on FB now to figure out what he wants to do


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

That is a sweet collection. The one I would really like some info on is in the third picture back row is the gray Deroa.

Dave


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ok update, he will be sending me more pics sometime soon I will post, he has a MASSIVE amount of slot car stuff from what I am getting and is going to sell most full tracks cars lots!!! Keep checking back I want to make sure he is getting a fair market value for what he has. This is a collectors dream!!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

not sure if I posted these 




































if i already posted sorry


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Let me ask everyone this, from what I see from the pics I posted he has a easy 5-6G in cars easy. Am I right??


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Let me ask everyone this, from what I see from the pics I posted he has a easy 5-6G in cars easy. Am I right??


He does have some really good cars there, but I see quite a few that aren't original Aurora cars. I see quite a few DASH and Model Motoring cars. 

How many cars are there total? It's always difficult to put a price on this many cars without seeing them in person, and the final numbers will change depending on how they are sold. If they are sold individually, you'll get more for the good ones, but you'll have a difficult time selling the lesser cars. If they are sold as smaller lots you'll get more, but you have to deal with many transactions. 

Sometimes it comes down to how many transactions you want to deal with. I'd be interested in buying the entire collection; if the owner wants to limit the hassle of selling.

Tom


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

He has everything form new to old, tracks and all. I've told him he will make more selling separate than the whole lot, but may sell cars in lots of types. Everything is still in discussion. i want him to get a fair price and he has a few Tycos I would like to fill voids in my collection


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Selling some in groups may work out all right, but the higher dollar cars he'd do much better selling individually. The more high dollar stuff lumped together, the higher the price for a group goes, and the less likely finding someone who can afford them and wants them will be. His best bet would be to park himself at the computer, scour Ebay sold listings and see what prices each car brought. This is something that will have to be sold a little at a time. Flooding the market by trying to dump it all at once will likely yield lower prices overall and he'll still have to relist a few times. Not to mention getting packing supplies for so much stuff. It's going to be a big job. The convenience of selling as a collection might almost be worth the leg work trying to sell it the harder way.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

He bought these to resale, He saw the value of slots on ebay and went craze. The common cars may do best in lots, the expensive ones seperate


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Heres the problem I see with this. The guy doenst know what he has and the best way to describe it. He might see a very similar car on the bay and think its the same as his and ask for tons of money for or get flammed on it or the exact opposite not find what he has and let it go for cheap. Also the fact of the self admitted lack of computer skills Im sure he will prob get tired of the bay and start grouping and hopping someone will plop down one lump some vs the time and effort of selling individual. IMO if he lives in the states is to do some serious research find the nearest slot car show and setup shop the cost of a table Im sure will make up for all the fees. All the best to the lucky guy.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Speedline then I guess??


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Chargers are all Johnny Lightning cars. The colors and the striped just don't look right. On the other hand the wagons all look good, but the one is painted, 

Tom


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

chargers


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

this one a repro?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

as for the wagons, They are cast in color, no painting so 1 may be a repro to?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

rare??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

HO Models made resin copies (color top too) of the wagons, and I believe at one time he was doing chargers too.The purple one is a JL/AW (805) under the hood.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## lotsofslots (Jan 29, 2014)

slotcarman12078 said:


> HO Models made resin copies (color top too) of the wagons, and I believe at one time he was doing chargers too.The purple one is a JL/AW (805) under the hood.


yes 805 do you know the value?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

about $25 with a original Tjet chassis


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Purple JL 805 Charger about $15.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

asennafan said:


> Purple JL 805 Charger about $15.


The chassis is worth $10-15 Its a original Tjet


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Very hard to tell the entire collection without seeing them in person.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Road Trip!

Where is this collection? Maybe this is an opportunity to get some folks on this board to meet in person.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

The best way to determine rough value is to search for the exact car in eBay and check the box that says "sold listings". This will give you a range of sale prices for that car in that color. Expect a considerable discount if sold as a lot. Also a few if not several of those cars are clones and are only worth a few bucks over the value of the chassis. This will be long and tedious task but even experienced people would have a tough time valuing this lot without examining every car and looking at recent sale prices.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> The chassis is worth $10-15 Its a original Tjet


Yep. the chassis is 10 - 15 bucks, BUT the body just doesn't have any value. The last batch of those JL Chargers I had, I think I sold them for less than 5 bucks each. I had 100's of them. JMHO


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I think he has decided most of this stuff will be heading to ebay. I will keep you posted and post the link to his ebay when he gets ready to sell


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I have never seen this track, Who makes it??? Looks cool as hell


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whoa!! Those 2 into 6 lane tracks are wild!! Same goes for the maybe, maybe not criss cross tracks!  Too cool!!


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

looks like Lionel stock to me....they had some pretty wild accessory pieces back in the day..


----------



## lotsofslots (Jan 29, 2014)

lionel


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

reproduction?? or real??


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Charger has MV4 inside body, so must be a MEV repro??


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

MV4 does sound like a MEV resin body to me. It must be an oldie, because it's not on MEV's site, even under discontinued! No telling what that would be worth, but if it's anything like HO Detroit bodies should do fairly well at auction. 

Whoever put this collection together had great taste!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think that RRR white firetruck was originally from my collection.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> I think that RRR white firetruck was originally from my collection.


So that is a road racing replica?
Is the bottle truck original?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

F&F release


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

And the hits keep on comin'.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

These will hopefully all end up on ebay. If you guys see some rare ones please speak up. I do not know the value of many of the afx and tjets


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The flamed MM 55's are getting pricey. I believe the gold GTO is a limited edition too. That semi need to be finished, so he needs to send that to me! :lol:

I'm intrigued by this collection. I don't see anything that looks familiar as far as being on HT, but it does look to me like the guy could have easily fit right in with us in the HT customs crew. Did he get these from an estate sale or did the original owner of these just give up the hobby?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I do not know the full story on these. I do know the guy that is selling them now got them at a flea market, where the seller he got them from is still up in the air. I am thinking it was a storage locker find. He did find some paper work in some of the boxes suggesting the original owner was from New York area and then possible moved to the chicago area then florida?. I think he has the guys name but is not releasing it yet. The original guy would have fit in on HT like a glove


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Possible quad lam??







[/IMG]


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok what looks to be reproduction of these




































2 of these are cigar cars


----------

